# Xchange Leasing Illegally Taking Money



## Monaneka Jones (Jan 4, 2016)

Xchange Leasing is illegally taking money out of my Uber account and no one is responding to my emails from Uber Support or Xchange Leasing ... I filled out a return leasing form on Dec 26th 2015 and Xchange Leasing has taken money out of my Uber account on 12/28/15 and 1/3/15 and now owes me 298.96. This is also money that was need for rent which will now cause me an eviction and court filing fee..


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Sell the car to one of those "no title needed car buyers" they'll ship the car over to africa or something ..youll get $1000-2000 or so and in 7 years it wont even be on your credit any longer


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hi Monaneka Jones, welcome to the Forum.
That's the first time I've heard about irregularities with XChange Leasing payments. But it isn't surprising given that many Drivers experienced problems with Santander Lease payments.

Please read this post and give Opting Out of Binding Arbitration Provision some thought:
*New Partner Agreement, Binding Arbitration Provision, Opting Out & UberLAWSUIT Explained*


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Optimus melxjr XUberMike Uber another XChange leasing victim. And yet more people would still sign up for it


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Monaneka Jones said:


> Xchange Leasing is illegally taking money out of my Uber account and no one is responding to my emails from Uber Support or Xchange Leasing ... I filled out a return leasing form on Dec 26th 2015 and Xchange Leasing has taken money out of my Uber account on 12/28/15 and 1/3/15 and now owes me 298.96. This is also money that was need for rent which will now cause me an eviction and court filing fee..


They take 1 weeks advance, another post similar where they took double payment first week and the standard every after. Which means you do end up paying more then told.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Most of the leases take 2 weeks of payments after notification.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

So, is it still worth leasing just to do uber?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> So, is it still worth leasing just to do uber?


Lol, was it ever worth it?


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Lol, was it ever worth it?


UP's most famous troll back in the house! ColdRider that is a very good question. Beats mine lmao was it ever worth it hahaha


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

In a perfect world the least sounds bad lease. But if you don't have a car it's hi in price per month. But one one does not talk about when you get insurance for this car do you tell your Allstate nationwide or any of your company's that this car is a commercial car . For uber. The answer is No so basically greedy greedy company is going to help you lease a car to get more drivers on the road so you can commit insurance fraud and then they drop your coverage on your wife and your family is this now you're branded a criminal but they do a criminal background test and a DMV test this is one of my number one concern besides pay with over over 5000 trips this year and I have too worried about my brand new car not getting paid off if somebody steals it tonight after an insurance investigation this is Work driving for over and lift sucks and this is why it's 100% not worth it now if you made the money you made last year you do have the option in my state applying commercial insurance for about $80 a week approximately 5000 a year this year I can't even thinking about afford that but that's reality. I just don't understand how they can help Driver without a car get involved into a lease but commit insurance fraud in my opinion they should be fine for that put in jail it take good hard honest people had a desperate times we need work when they make us work cheap and break the wall it's so wrong at any given day my $25,000 car use to get hit off duty investigation find some time going over Driver and now I got a repossession but I gave Uber $5,000 in Seyfried feet last year plus commission this is why Uber a bad product I still Uber till I find a better job.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Sell the car to one of those "no title needed car buyers" they'll ship the car over to africa or something ..youll get $1000-2000 or so and in 7 years it wont even be on your credit any longer


Your replies are so brazen it makes me giggle.
You're one of my favorite reads on UP.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> In a perfect world the least sounds bad lease. But if you don't have a car it's hi in price per month. But one one does not talk about when you get insurance for this car do you tell your Allstate nationwide or any of your company's that this car is a commercial car . For uber. The answer is No so basically greedy greedy company is going to help you lease a car to get more drivers on the road so you can commit insurance fraud and then they drop your coverage on your wife and your family is this now you're branded a criminal but they do a criminal background test and a DMV test this is one of my number one concern besides pay with over over 5000 trips this year and I have too worried about my brand new car not getting paid off if somebody steals it tonight after an insurance investigation this is Work driving for over and lift sucks and this is why it's 100% not worth it now if you made the money you made last year you do have the option in my state applying commercial insurance for about $80 a week approximately 5000 a year this year I can't even thinking about afford that but that's reality. I just don't understand how they can help Driver without a car get involved into a lease but commit insurance fraud in my opinion they should be fine for that put in jail it take good hard honest people had a desperate times we need work when they make us work cheap and break the wall it's so wrong at any given day my $25,000 car use to get hit off duty investigation find some time going over Driver and now I got a repossession but I gave Uber $5,000 in Seyfried feet last year plus commission this is why Uber a bad product I still Uber till I find a better job.


OMG >.<

. , ? !


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

No more good info from me .......this board is very negative. 
Bobby


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Your replies are so brazen it makes me giggle.
> You're one of my favorite reads on UP.


I do it for the lolz


----------



## Cashcow-hah! (Oct 10, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> In a perfect world the least sounds bad lease. But if you don't have a car it's hi in price per month. But one one does not talk about when you get insurance for this car do you tell your Allstate nationwide or any of your company's that this car is a commercial car . For uber. The answer is No so basically greedy greedy company is going to help you lease a car to get more drivers on the road so you can commit insurance fraud and then they drop your coverage on your wife and your family is this now you're branded a criminal but they do a criminal background test and a DMV test this is one of my number one concern besides pay with over over 5000 trips this year and I have too worried about my brand new car not getting paid off if somebody steals it tonight after an insurance investigation this is Work driving for over and lift sucks and this is why it's 100% not worth it now if you made the money you made last year you do have the option in my state applying commercial insurance for about $80 a week approximately 5000 a year this year I can't even thinking about afford that but that's reality. I just don't understand how they can help Driver without a car get involved into a lease but commit insurance fraud in my opinion they should be fine for that put in jail it take good hard honest people had a desperate times we need work when they make us work cheap and break the wall it's so wrong at any given day my $25,000 car use to get hit off duty investigation find some time going over Driver and now I got a repossession but I gave Uber $5,000 in Seyfried feet last year plus commission this is why Uber a bad product I still Uber till I find a better job.


Yikes! I got out of breath just READING the run-on sentences!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am a little bit sorry. because I am illiterate. That's why I Drive uber. illiterate people drive uber. College Grads don't.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

there are a lot of variables here that we don't know.

1) how long did OP have the car?

2) was a two week notice given to Uber Xchange prior to returning the car?

in the contract it states you are able to return the car after 30 days (4 payments). you lose the $250 deposit you put up and returning of the vehical requires a two week notice (2 payments).

Sooooo if the OP returned the car same day as notice... she is still on the hook for w payments.

I have an Xchange leased car. I put nearly 1000 miles on it per week. I make just enough to cover the weekly payment on the Uber platform.















then I use what is basically an UBER car to make all on my $$$$ on LYFT. The best part is LYFT pays me 100% of my fares plus tips BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

People that lease cars from Uber are the epitome of desperation. 

I'm just imagining the mindset of those individuals that are sucked into such a scam that I'm dreading to see the outcome of their 5-7 year lease with Uber.

If you thought the car salesman was an assss, what assumptions do you have of that from an Uber car saleman?!? (Lol)


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

It's a 3 year lease with unlimited miles that costs less than 100 a week and they do the oil changes and tire rotations ...I put 7000 miles on it last month ..do the math on depreciation of my personal vehicle ...and I can walk away at any time for 250 $ ...sure I can get a cheaper car with a personal auto loan BUT this one has rideshare insurance and it's someone else's headache when it has 200000 miles on it in 35 more months


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

bobby747 said:


> In a perfect world the least sounds bad lease. But if you don't have a car it's hi in price per month. But one one does not talk about when you get insurance for this car do you tell your Allstate nationwide or any of your company's that this car is a commercial car . For uber. The answer is No so basically greedy greedy company is going to help you lease a car to get more drivers on the road so you can commit insurance fraud and then they drop your coverage on your wife and your family is this now you're branded a criminal but they do a criminal background test and a DMV test this is one of my number one concern besides pay with over over 5000 trips this year and I have too worried about my brand new car not getting paid off if somebody steals it tonight after an insurance investigation this is Work driving for over and lift sucks and this is why it's 100% not worth it now if you made the money you made last year you do have the option in my state applying commercial insurance for about $80 a week approximately 5000 a year this year I can't even thinking about afford that but that's reality. I just don't understand how they can help Driver without a car get involved into a lease but commit insurance fraud in my opinion they should be fine for that put in jail it take good hard honest people had a desperate times we need work when they make us work cheap and break the wall it's so wrong at any given day my $25,000 car use to get hit off duty investigation find some time going over Driver and now I got a repossession but I gave Uber $5,000 in Seyfried feet last year plus commission this is why Uber a bad product I still Uber till I find a better job.


After all the bad you mentioned about uber your still driving?


----------



## LadyCivic (Dec 21, 2015)

tacomaseaguy1972 said:


> It's a 3 year lease with unlimited miles that costs less than 100 a week and they do the oil changes and tire rotations ...I put 7000 miles on it last month ..do the math on depreciation of my personal vehicle ...and I can walk away at any time for 250 $ ...sure I can get a cheaper car with a personal auto loan BUT this one has rideshare insurance and it's someone else's headache when it has 200000 miles on it in 35 more months


I have not come across any car options that are less than $100 a week. I have been told their used cars are not good enough to pass Uber rigid inspection (which I don't believe)... And the lowest weekly payments have been quoted as $155 weekly. Not impressive enough for me to get into a lease . I refuse to pay that much for a car I'll not own. Very smart of you to do Lyft.... I'm still wanting to drive so I'm looking for a used car with low payments to get on the road in.


----------



## Ayyostephen (Aug 6, 2015)

LadyCivic said:


> I have not come across any car options that are less than $100 a week. I have been told their used cars are not good enough to pass Uber rigid inspection (which I don't believe)... And the lowest weekly payments have been quoted as $155 weekly. Not impressive enough for me to get into a lease . I refuse to pay that much for a car I'll not own. Very smart of you to do Lyft.... I'm still wanting to drive so I'm looking for a used car with low payments to get on the road in.


Hey LadyCivic honestly you need to try different dealers..I know some of them give BS responses when bringing up used cars. However after talking to a handful of drivers I feel like 155 isn't that bad considering, but then again I am not sure how busy TX is. I drive in Los Angeles county (far far away from LA) and take in about 1k a week if not a bit more.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

LadyCivic said:


> I have not come across any car options that are less than $100 a week. I have been told their used cars are not good enough to pass Uber rigid inspection (which I don't believe)... And the lowest weekly payments have been quoted as $155 weekly. Not impressive enough for me to get into a lease . I refuse to pay that much for a car I'll not own. Very smart of you to do Lyft.... I'm still wanting to drive so I'm looking for a used car with low payments to get on the road in.


I agree with you $150 is way to much . I m like you I want something used around $100 but the stealership want to put me in new car for $150 a week no way Jose !!! Everybody want to screw the drivers why is that?


----------



## LadyCivic (Dec 21, 2015)

Micmac said:


> I agree with you $150 is way to much . I m like you I want something used around $100 but the stealership want to put me in new car for $150 a week no way Jose !!! Everybody want to screw the drivers why is that?


I guess the dealerships feel cheated if it's less than $155 a week. I know they must be getting at least a small piece of the pie. They can have the pie.....lol.


----------



## LadyCivic (Dec 21, 2015)

Ayyostephen said:


> Hey LadyCivic honestly you need to try different dealers..I know some of them give BS responses when bringing up used cars. However after talking to a handful of drivers I feel like 155 isn't that bad considering, but then again I am not sure how busy TX is. I drive in Los Angeles county (far far away from LA) and take in about 1k a week if not a bit more.


Wow!!!! Now that would be totally doable... Lol. I've heard talks about people getting deactivated for reasons unknown and then if that happened I'd be back to square one (No Car). Do you also do Lyft?


----------



## Ayyostephen (Aug 6, 2015)

LadyCivic said:


> Wow!!!! Now that would be totally doable... Lol. I've heard talks about people getting deactivated for reasons unknown and then if that happened I'd be back to square one (No Car). Do you also do Lyft?


At the moment I don't do lyft, but have been thinking about it. I do this part time on the side of my business to offset what isn't made on a daily basis.

Grown to actually enjoy it. So I do it alot more than I use too, but if lyft is where the money is I will tag along haha. Never thought about being deactivated it never crossed my mind I have a 4.9 rating and really havent had an issue.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Sell the car to one of those "no title needed car buyers" they'll ship the car over to africa or something ..youll get $1000-2000 or so and in 7 years it wont even be on your credit any longer


$600.00 to put it on a barge and ship to central america.
They love avoiding import fees. Often more than the price of the vehicle.
Even better if you ship with american plates . . .LA plaqua
Yank and destroy the OnStar first . . .


----------



## 2MsBandT (Dec 15, 2015)

Something similar happened to me. The first email I received from Xchange Leasing explained how you could pay your bill besides having the funds deducted from Uber. You could have them deducted from your checking account, which I set up after calling customer service on how to complete the set up. You are able to set this up online.

I have only had the car for one month. My first payment came out of my earnings. Second payment came from my checking account, but Uber also sent Xchange a payment, so they were doubled paid.

They would not give me a refund. Instead they told me that the funds would be applied to this weeks payment. :-(

I spoke with 3 customer service reps, who all told me to cancel the ACH payment because I would continue to be doubled charged. I let them know that THEY were the ones who told me to set it up in the first place. I asked to speak with the supervisor with all 3 reps. 1st time I got disconnected, 2nd time rep said supervisor went to lunch and to call back, which I did, they took a message to have someone call me back. Didn't get a call back, so I called again. Same thing happened again. Still no call back.


----------



## 2MsBandT (Dec 15, 2015)

And, they use no phone filters, so you can hear everyone talking in the background. They need to improve their customer service skills.

The link to the form they provide in the email they first send you to set up ACH payments isn't even valid, because you set it up online now. How hard is it to change this?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Your replies are so brazen it makes me giggle.
> You're one of my favorite reads on UP.


POST #:11/Kalee: Haberdasher, here.
Bison read about
you "Giggling" and started Chortling!

WHERE is Sydney Uber when needed ?


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

tacomaseaguy1972 said:


> It's a 3 year lease with unlimited miles that costs less than 100 a week and they do the oil changes and tire rotations ...I put 7000 miles on it last month ..do the math on depreciation of my personal vehicle ...and I can walk away at any time for 250 $ ...sure I can get a cheaper car with a personal auto loan BUT this one has rideshare insurance and it's someone else's headache when it has 200000 miles on it in 35 more months


$100 a week is still $5200 a year. You can get a 7 year old civic with that price. Leasing for Uber means you are stuck driving. Only thing good about it is the insurance.


----------



## tacomaseaguy1972 (Nov 6, 2014)

If you drive uber lyft and other jobs like these this is a no brainer .. you don't have to figure out losses on a vehicle .. where I live you can't drive a 7 year old civic . And how long will that last without major repairs putting 5000. Miles a month ... This isn't for everyone .. but if you need a car use this as your main source of income and don't want to have to worry about repairing a used problem then go for it . If you don't mind driving a car that's 8 years old with 300000 miles then go for that .. that's why America is so great you do you here.


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

tacomaseaguy1972 said:


> If you drive uber lyft and other jobs like these this is a no brainer .. you don't have to figure out losses on a vehicle .. where I live you can't drive a 7 year old civic . And how long will that last without major repairs putting 5000. Miles a month ... This isn't for everyone .. but if you need a car use this as your main source of income and don't want to have to worry about repairing a used problem then go for it . If you don't mind driving a car that's 8 years old with 300000 miles then go for that .. that's why America is so great you do you here.


yea i suppose if the car is your main source of income and you are planning on driving the hell out of it before it breaks. One question though, if you lease for Uber, what happen if you got into accident when you're driving Lyft?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

howo3579 said:


> yea i suppose if the car is your main source of income and you are planning on driving the hell out of it before it breaks. One question though, if you lease for Uber, what happen if you got into accident when you're driving Lyft?


POST #:33/howo3579 : Lemme see....
Purcha$e
the Tasteful BumpaSticka :

☆ ☆ ☆ F E C A L M A T T E R S ! ☆ ☆ ☆


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

This thread is a bit dated and maybe someone has already made this point previously? But you have to give them two weeks notice. So after you fill form out you have the car for two additional weeks before your able to turn it in. And still have to pay for those two additional weeks.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Also if you can get the right deal it's not actually horrible. Read some of the advice forums in regards of Xchange leases especially dealing with the dealerships. This type of driving is hard miles on a car. And really not for your causal Uber driver's. These leases are only worth it for proven (already driving) full timers. Best case scenario is drive it hard and often for 12-24 months and turn it in! Anything beyond that your at risk of breaking something expensive your on the hook for.


----------



## ToyotaChris (May 25, 2016)

LadyCivic said:


> I have not come across any car options that are less than $100 a week. I have been told their used cars are not good enough to pass Uber rigid inspection (which I don't believe)... And the lowest weekly payments have been quoted as $155 weekly. Not impressive enough for me to get into a lease . I refuse to pay that much for a car I'll not own. Very smart of you to do Lyft.... I'm still wanting to drive so I'm looking for a used car with low payments to get on the road in.


For a new car and an unlimited mileage lease, $150 a week is a good deal. At our dealership, we make a little more if the customer buys a Corolla (lower payment) than a Camry (higher payment). The payment is between the driver and Uber. Uber is basically paying dealers a flat rate for the cars. Used cars can be done, but you have to find the right one. It all depends on Blue Book value, and Toyota's hold their value, so it's not easy to find a car that cost the dealership less than book that will fit into Uber program parameters. Best bet (if you're trying to Uber lease a used car, is to ask if they have any used cars that they bought from Rental Car Fleet Auctions. Those cars usually book at a rate that can fit into the Uber Leasing Program. I'm biased towards new cars, but if I had the choice of rolling in a brand new Toyota for $130-145 a week, or a used Altima for $100, I would go with the new Toyota...


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

ToyotaChris said:


> For a new car and an unlimited mileage lease, $150 a week is a good deal. At our dealership, we make a little more if the customer buys a Corolla (lower payment) than a Camry (higher payment). The payment is between the driver and Uber. Uber is basically paying dealers a flat rate for the cars. Used cars can be done, but you have to find the right one. It all depends on Blue Book value, and Toyota's hold their value, so it's not easy to find a car that cost the dealership less than book that will fit into Uber program parameters. Best bet (if you're trying to Uber lease a used car, is to ask if they have any used cars that they bought from Rental Car Fleet Auctions. Those cars usually book at a rate that can fit into the Uber Leasing Program. I'm biased towards new cars, but if I had the choice of rolling in a brand new Toyota for $130-145 a week, or a used Altima for $100, I would go with the new Toyota...


Of course you'd go with the new Toyota... You sales man. You need to be a sponsor to advertise in this forum


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's not just about sponsor Toyota. It's about $150 week plus insurance.DOES YOUR NEW INSURANCE COVER U DOING UBER???? So 150+ 50 ins week = 200 plus fuel say 100 week u are - 300 a week plus 25% Uber fee to earn 300 so u are minus $375 to start week. How long to earn 375 u guys I know


----------



## dmitry_cmr (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi, everyone. Can anyone tell who's been in that program xchange leasing and returned a vehicle without any troubles . I've seen some people saying that it's not easy to return a car and they can make you pay all remaining payments. Can anyone clarify this question please? All info will be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Astraight (Jul 4, 2017)

They sold me a car they repossessed within 3 days of purchase under previous owner's name. While in their possession, items were stolen that were irreplaceable and some of it was extremely odd (hair accessories). They offered deferred payment of 1 week in return and failed. Then they told me they sold me the car within 24 hours of collecting it as it was surrendered by previous owner. I later found out that it also came without a vehicle inspection. They told me they request on Thursday and don't actually do that all the time, thus leading BAMA leasing to retrieve debt they added up by not sending me an invoice until they racked up a ton of fees. 

Uber doesn't have a system in place to track where money is sent according to support. They also cannot prove date of request. No one can, except BAMA. Uber's overall attitude to this whole situation is to ignore my requests and mark the threads as resolved repeatedly.


----------



## AlexAlex21 (Jul 10, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> I am a little bit sorry. because I am illiterate. That's why I Drive uber. illiterate people drive uber. College Grads don't.


lmao not true. millenial college graduates with liberal arts degrees absolutely do.


----------

